# Dexter and Lowline Angus cross cows and calves - IN



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Spring 2013 calves - polled and healthy - ready to be weaned
We have 2 Dexter red bull calves for sale. Both born in March 2013. The vet will be out to band them this week.
Dexter dun heifer born 3/19/13

Lowline Angus/Dexter cross cow 2 years old, black, polled
Lowline Angus cow 5 1/2 years old, black, polled
Dexter short-legged cow 8 years old, dun, horned, used as a family milk cow.
Dexter cow 8 years old, black, horned, used as a family milk cow in the past.
We believe all the above cows to be bred. We can not guarantee they are bred as they have not be checked by the vet.
They are all from a healthy herd. All have nice dispositions. None of them are registered and will be sold unregistered.

We are located in northern Indiana.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Forgot the prices.
We are willing to negotiate on the prices. Come take a look, make us an offer and we'll work out a deal.


Spring 2013 calves - polled and healthy - ready to be weaned
We have 2 Dexter red bull calves for sale. Both born in March 2013. The vet will be out to band them this week.
Dexter dun heifer born 3/19/13
Asking $500 for each calf.

Lowline Angus/Dexter cross cow 2 years old, black, polled $1100.00
Lowline Angus cow 5 1/2 years old, black, polled $1200
Dexter short-legged cow 8 years old, dun, horned, used as a family milk cow.
Dexter cow 8 years old, black, horned, used as a family milk cow in the past. $1200
We believe all the above cows to be bred. We can not guarantee they are bred as they have not be checked by the vet.
They are all from a healthy herd. All have nice dispositions. None of them are registered and will be sold unregistered.

We are located in northern Indiana.


----------

